# Brindle babies!!! (Better baby pics added!)



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Brindles!
2 have thick markings, one has more sparse markings, that the other two are brindles... in disguise! The rest of the litter is PEW, black tan, a black...
Here's the brindles, anywho:




































It's so hard to take pictures of these, because they have satin fur. :/

And here is my FAT MOUSE! I have named her 'Mrs.Peach' Because she has peach coloured spots, and she reminds me of Mrs.Beach . . . The mouse, not the person! :


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

LOL- Mrs. Beach has a cousin! And I *love* that brindle that has the 'reverse' brindle look! I know, that is a dog term, but still, I have a reverse brindle dog, so I am partial!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

He/she is my favorite too... x)


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love BFM's. I should make a post with pix of all of them, but that would be a lot of pix! Looks like you have a couple of nice brindles in that litter.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Good looking brindles.
I should have a brindle litter in a few weeks


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful babies! I love the second from the left. 
I had a brindle litter born this morning, and waiting on 3 more brindle litters. :shock:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I was gonna say--I know Mrs. Beach (the person) in person, and she is anything but fat! :lol:

Very pretty little mousies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Erica said:


> Beautiful babies! I love the second from the left.
> I had a brindle litter born this morning, and waiting on 3 more brindle litters. :shock:


 Brindles are common around here  Everyone is having brindle litters


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The babies are so pretty!! And I love Mrs Peach


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're very cute!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The first one in the individuals pictures has nice stripes. The other two are over-marked.

All are cute but seem small. How many did you let the mother raise? Just curious.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

How did I let the mother raise?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

How many did you allow the mother to raise? It looks like she is raising too many which causes the babies to be small, which is why I was asking. Simple question.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think she means, do you cull, and how many do you leave with the mother?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Some people cull and some people use foster does,etc.
WNT just wants to know how many babies did this doe raise on her own.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, I have dyslexia, I think I missed a word when I was reading the original post. :lol:

I think I ended up leaving five in the litter.


----------

